# Schuhe für Crankbrothers Eggbeater



## akastylez (21. März 2009)

Moin moin,

als totaler Neuling auf dem Gebiet "Klicks" habe ich nun folgende Frage, was für Schuhe brauche ich für die Crankbrothers Eggbeater. Ich weiss das es nicht das SPD System ist, ich habe nun die Qual der Wahl...was soll ich nehmen?SPD oder Crank? Wo sind die Unterschiede?

Gruß aus Niedersachsen
Sebastian


----------



## gtbiker (21. März 2009)

die schuhe haben nix mit den pedalen zu tun. bei den pedalen bekommst du die cleats mitgeliefert, diese schraubst du einfach an die sohle und fertig. bei eggbeatern sollte die sohle allerdings relativ steif sein.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (21. März 2009)

Ahhh..also sind alle Schuhe für alle Systeme....was würdest du nehmen? SPD oder Crank?


----------



## gtbiker (21. März 2009)

ja, alle schuhe für alle systeme. manchmal muss man dünn etwas unter die cleats schrauben, steht dann aber jeweils mit in der gebrauchsanleitung drinn 
wenn du ein vielfahrer bist, den das gewicht nur zweitrangig interessiert, dann SPD.
wenn allerdings gewicht vorne steht, dann die eggbeater.
gruß


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2009)

Alles klar...dann wirds SPD ;-) bei meinem All Mountain kommts auf nen paar Gramm net an...


----------



## clio_16_v (21. März 2009)

Hey. Also ich hatte schon immer SPD dran und mir im Mai letzten Jahres ein neues Fully geholt und mal überlegt, auf Crank umzusteigen. In einigen Tests hies es, die seien ein bisschen hakelig oder so, also war ich skeptisch. Dann hab ich noch ein paar gefragt, die selber Crank fahren und die meinten sie währen voll zufrieden. Also hab ich mir die Eggbeater SL aus den USA schicken lassen... und was soll ich sagen... ich bin mehr als zufrieden!!!!!!
Was ein riesen Unterschied ist, ist dass bei denen fast kein Dreck hängen bleibt weil die einfach viel offener als SPD's sind. Und noch ein Vorteil, du hast 4 und nicht nur 2 Seiten zum einsteigen. Also ich würde in Zukunft nur noch damit fahren. Aber vielleicht ist es auch Geschmackssache. Bei unserer Truppe fährt ein weiterer die einfachen Eggbeater und der ist genauso zufrieden.


----------



## akastylez (21. März 2009)

Hmmm......recht haste mit den 4 Seiten....ich habe die Qual der Wahl würde ich sagen!


----------



## flyingscot (21. März 2009)

Ich finde die Eggbeater auch sehr angenehm, aber der "Unterhalt" ist teurer und aufwändiger: Die Cleats verschleißen deutlich schneller und man muss häufiger als bei SPD-Pedalen das Pedal nachfetten und ggf. die Lager tauschen.

Die Eggbeater empfinden viele auch als sehr "kippelig", d.h. der Fuß kann in gewissen Grenzen nach außen oder nach innen "wegknicken". Mich stört das gar nicht, andere haben damit massive Probleme.


----------



## dickerbert (22. März 2009)

Ich fahr jetzt auch seit zwei Jahren Eggbeater und bin voll zufrieden!
Den Wartungsaufwand kann ich nicht bestätigen, jedoch den Verschleiß. Also nachfetten muss ich kaum (ist allerdings ne Sache von 10min), jedoch verschleißen die Cleats sehr schnell und auch die Federn der Pedale leiern irgendwann aus. Mein erstes Paar hab ich nach eineinhalb Jahren verkauft (für entsprechenden Preis), weil mir das Spiel zwischen Cleat und Pedal zu groß war. Aber die C kriegt man ja auch schon für 30 EUR bei Ebay, von daher....
Das mit der Sohle ist allerdings wirklich ein Problem. Da du nur auf dem Bügel stehst, drückt sich der Bügel in die Sohle. Der Plastikunterleger,d er bei den Cleats mitgeliefert wird, hilft da auch nur zeitweise. 
Jedoch denken einige Schuh Hersteller schon mit, meinen neuen Schuhen von Mavic lagen Messingplatten dabei, die man zwischen Schuh und Cleat schraubt, dann drückt es sich nicht in die Sohle.


----------



## flyingscot (22. März 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Jedoch denken einige Schuh Hersteller schon mit, meinen neuen Schuhen von Mavic lagen Messingplatten dabei, die man zwischen Schuh und Cleat schraubt, dann drückt es sich nicht in die Sohle.



Es gibt auch von Crank Brothers die "Shoe Shields". Das sind Stahlblech-Platten, die man unter die Cleats schrauben kann. Ich hab die hier in Benutzung. Funktionieren "im Prinzip" gut, nur die Sache hat einen bis zwei Haken: 1. Die Cleats werden dadurch leicht erhöht und sind nun nicht mehr in der Sohle versenkt, d.h. klassisches High-Heel-feeling... 2. Du stehst mit den Platten dann auf den Bügeln. Da beides aus Stahl ist, nutzt sich auch beides entsprechend ab...


----------



## dickerbert (22. März 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Da beides aus Stahl ist, nutzt sich auch beides entsprechend ab...


 Deshalb ist Messing besser. Die CB Unterlegplatten kamen mir auf den Bildern auch irgendwie zu dick vor, die Messingplatte ist nicht dicker als die Plastikscheibchen auch. 
Ich hatte mal versucht, mir solche Platten selbst aus Alu zu bauen, das war aber total rutschig. Aber mit dem Messing fährt sichs recht gut, drückt sich eben auch ein Stückchen ein und fixiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (23. März 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Deshalb ist Messing besser. Die CB Unterlegplatten kamen mir auf den Bildern auch irgendwie zu dick vor, die Messingplatte ist nicht dicker als die Plastikscheibchen auch.
> Ich hatte mal versucht, mir solche Platten selbst aus Alu zu bauen, das war aber total rutschig. Aber mit dem Messing fährt sichs recht gut, drückt sich eben auch ein Stückchen ein und fixiert.



Ich sehe ja sogar bei den Shoe Shields Abdrücke von den Bügeln. Messing hätte ich warscheinlich in Null-Komma-Nix "durchgeritten". Und dicker als die Plastikscheibchen sind die auch nicht. Aber "glatt" sind die Platten schon, dadurch kann man im Click ziemlich leicht "rumrutschen". Damit hab ich aber keine Probleme.

Richtig gut ist das CB-System sowieso nur dann, wenn man eben nicht mit dem kompletten Gewicht auf den Bügel steht. Z.B. bei meinen Mallets (am Enduro, nicht am CCler) stehe ich halt auf dem Pedalkäfig -> kein kippeln, kein Abdruck der Bügel in die Sohle, weniger Cleatverschleiß, praktisch kein Spiel im Click usw...


----------

